# Bỉm nội địa Trung Yubest có tốt cho da bé không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (23/7/20)

*Đánh giá bỉm Yubest có tốt không?*

Đánh giá bên ngoài: bỉm nội địa Trung Yubest được đóng bằng bao gai nhìn không được đẹp mắt cho lắm. Đổi lại, bên trong mỗi bịch bỉm lại được chia thành 6 túi nilong nhỏ, rất tiện lợi khi sử dụng vì các mẹ sẽ không lo bỉm bị ẩm.

Mô tả sản phẩm: Bỉm mỏng, nhẹ với độ dày chỉ khoảng 0,2cm và nặng khoảng 2,8g. Các hạt gel thần kỳ giúp khóa chặt chất lỏng, vách ngăn chống tràn với hàng triệu lỗ thoáng khí giúp bề mặt bỉm luôn thông thoáng, khô ráo. Bỉm Yubest có vạch báo đầy, tự đổi màu báo liều lượng chất thải đã đầy và cần thay bỉm cho bé. Tuy nhiên, theo mình các mẹ vẫn nên thay bỉm 3-4 giờ một lần cho bé mà không cần chờ bỉm báo đầy, hoặc thay ngay khi bé đi tiêu bẩn.



​

*Các size bỉm nội địa trung:*

Bỉm Yubest Natural được chia thành những Size từ S đến XXL với giá dao động từ: 230.000-290.000 tùy từng shop


Size S (4-8kg) dán: 132 miếng
Size M (6-11kg) dán: 108 miếng
Size L (9-14kg) dán, quần: 96 miếng
Size XL (9-14kg) quần: 84 miếng
Size XXL (15-20kg) quần: 72 miếng
Bỉm Yubest Angel cũng chia thành các Size từ S đến XXL với giá dao động từ: 250.000 đến 320.000

Size S (4-8kg) dán: 90 miếng
Size M (6-11kg) dán: 84 miếng
Size L (9-14kg) dán, quần: 78 miếng
Size XL (9-14kg) quần: 72 miếng
Size XXL (15-20kg) quần: 66 miếng


​
*Đánh giá ưu, nhược điểm của bỉm Yubest:*

*Ưu điểm bỉm yubest nội địa trung:*


Giá tương đối rẻ so với các loại bỉm trên thị trường, chỉ khoảng 2,8k-3,2k 1 miếng bỉm
Bỉm mỏng, mềm mịn phù hợp cho dùng mùa hè nóng nực
Bỉm thấm hút tương đối tốt, phù hợp với các bé tiểu trung bình
Có vạch báo ướt
Size bỉm thoải mái, lưng thun co dãn tốt, ôm khít

*Nhược điểm bỉm yubest angel nội địa trung:*


Hàng Trung Quốc nên nhiều mẹ vẫn e dè chưa dám sử dụng
Chưa phổ biến, chủ yếu mua online
Bỉm hơi dài, bề ngang hơi ngắn, bé nào mông to sẽ không ôm hết được mông
Các size S, M chỉ có tã dán, size XL, XXL chỉ có tã quần
Nếu bạn kinh tế vừa phải hoặc kinh tế eo hẹp, có thể sử dụng kết hợp bỉm Yubest với một loại bỉm khác hoặc sử dụng hoàn toàn Yubest đều được. Bé trai nhà mình giờ đã 3 tuổi nên mình chỉ sử dụng Yubest Natural để đóng ban đêm cho bé, thỉnh thoảng cũng có hôm bị tràn, không biết là do đóng không kỹ bị hở hay sao mà sáng dậy mình thấy bỉm cũng không nặng, vạch báo vẫn còn 1 đoạn vàng chưa đổi màu.


​

Điều quan trọng khi chọn một loại bỉm cho bé là các mẹ hãy quan sát phản ứng của trẻ, xem bé có thoải mái với bỉm đó không, da có mẩn, hăm không. Bỉm tốt không bằng bỉm phù hợp.

Trên đây là một vài chia sẻ của mình về bỉm Yubest nội địa Trung. Chúc các mẹ chọn được loại bỉm tốt và phù hợp với bé yêu của mình!

*Địa chỉ mua bỉm Yubest Angel nội địa Trung*

Đặt hàng online ngay trên website: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam
Hotline để được tư vấn tốt nhất: 0942.666.800


----------

